# Sticky  $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!!!



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On March 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
_Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~VS Community Management Team


----------

